# Oh, come on! He wouldn't eat that!!!



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks went with us to run errands today. We got groceries and I stowed most between the seats so Brooks couldn't get to them. I still had a bag with a sack of flour which didn't fit, so left it by Brooks, because of course, he wouldn't eat that....
You guessed it. When we came back, he had flour all over everywhere, it had formed a paste over his teeth even!!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a very guilty (and apologetic) face! LOL What a stinker... :doh:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess you see that he isn't making eye contact ("maybe if I look off in another direction, she won't notice me")


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

What a face!!! :lol:


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Hahahahahahahaha He really is a beautiful rascal. Give him a bear hug from me and thank him for making me smile. xxxxx


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL!! Maybe he wanted to bake you a cake!! I love it!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

" How can I tell mum what I have been doing, she doesnt understand that my lips are glued together!!!!" HEHEHEHEHEHEHE :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh my someone got caught red handed.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> I guess you see that he isn't making eye contact ("maybe if I look off in another direction, she won't notice me")


Yes, I noticed that tactic. Denali tries that too (if I can't see her, she can't see me, I'll just stare at the wall until she goes away). Silly puppies!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Please submit this pic into the calender comp. I would vote for him everytime. hehehehehehhehe Superb!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

thats the best laugh ive had all day theres no innocent till proven guilty on that one  i just love that facial expression


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

HAHAH! Oh sorry - but that is funny - it must have smelled like bread to him. What a shock he got - it couldn't have tasted very good. Hello shop vac!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, that is too funny! He is guilty as charged. I hope he doesn't get sick, poor guy! I can't even imagine what kind of a mess that made in you car.:doh:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When we got home it was a while before I could get to cleaning him up so the flour which he had licked on his legs had hardened into little dried dough balls. I had just given him a bath two days ago (rolled in either poop or dead animal in the woods) and wasn't up to doing that again but was able to comb it out with a flea comb.
Now who was it that said dogs are easier than kids?


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah but kids dont lick you face whilst you clean them hehehehehe


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That is a fantastic picture. I am also happy to see you didn't lose the nerve and was able to take a picture


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

It's a good thing we can laugh when they do stuff like that!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

It really was the hardest I have laughed in years


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

oh MAN!! LOLOLOLOL!!! I'm sure it was a real mess to clean up, but what a GREAT picture!! I am laughing hard! They are so naughty!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

And at least you had the camera with you to show us the aftermath! LOL


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Oh boy, he looks adorable in that picture. Maybe he was trying to make some paper mache` decorations for the upcoming holidays!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

famous last words


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That face just says it all. I am sorry Mom but it was so fun and good. I would kiss you but my lips are stuck together. Funny Funny Funny


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

He was framed! He didn't do it. 

He was laying there sleeping when some *thing* got in the car and set him up!!:uhoh:

You know that sweet boy would not do something like that! :no:


----------



## Maddies mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow ! That is just too cute !! I love it when they pretend they can't see you !


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

that is just too funny! What a great pic of that naughty boy of yours :


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

almost looks like he has a drug problem lol.. strung out and caught in the act! : time to go to goldens anonymous rofl


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

What a great picture...a framer for sure...his expression is priceless...thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

timm said:


> almost looks like he has a drug problem lol.. strung out and caught in the act! : time to go to goldens anonymous rofl


 
...or doggie detox.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Brooks, he's been watching those cooking shows while you're at work...lol.
Priceless pic, thanks for the giggles:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Priceless!!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

ROTFL!! It was great to see this pic again! Makes me laugh out loud!


----------

